

The Engineering Death Spiral - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-engineering-death-spiral/

======
karlkfi
If this is a all it takes to be in a "death spiral" then we're way past the
event horizon and in a vertical free-fall.

Call me when your hiring process is brain dead, there's no management
training, 6 month reviews are tied to bonuses, governance only happens yearly,
"phase two" is the punchline of the never ending joke of quality, and 60%+ of
the engineers are contractors...

